# Projectors Screen



## sg1751102 (11 mo ago)

I bought a projector couple of months ago. Now, sometimes it is showing a blurry screen. What should i do?


----------



## projectorsempire (11 mo ago)

sg1751102 said:


> I bought a projector couple of months ago. Now, sometimes it is showing a blurry screen. What should I do?


Well, there are certain reasons why you are showing a blurry projector screen. it depends on whether you are seeing a blurry side, top, bottom, or edges. So, go through the article Why is my mini projector blurry? You will see all the reasons and their solutions to avoid the issue.


----------

